# Interesting blog post re infertility



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I just stumbled on this blog and thought it comforting, all about how many people have fertility issues without you perhaps knowing that they do.  And there's link to how to cope with holiday get togethers with families etc

www.huffingtonpost.com/leslie-goldman/infertility_b_1156575.html?ncid=txtlnkushpmg00000051


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Mrs Rock, I just read this and it made me smile. It rang very true that when you tell others of your battle they tell you all kinds of things about their own fertility, it always made me feel less alone and more in control strangely. I think even our postie knew about our IVF though....!!

xxx


----------

